# Totilas sold???



## Faberge (29 September 2010)

OMG The WEG announcer just said Totilas has been sold to the States and will be staying there after WEG. Does anyone know any more about this??????


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 September 2010)

I soooo hope that story is false!  I have been so  looking forward to seeing that partnership in London!


----------



## Daffodil (29 September 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## liveryblues (29 September 2010)

According to H&H on facebook he has definitely been sold


----------



## Farrieress (29 September 2010)

I thought he was staying in the states to breed it was announced last week


----------



## Over2You (29 September 2010)

What on earth were they thinking?????? First the Dutch jumping team lose several of their top horses - now this!!!!!!!! Are they trying to slip down the rankings in both of those disciplines?? 

Edward must be devastated!!


----------



## Faberge (29 September 2010)

Quote from BD forum:

"Speculation on the American forums is that it could be the owners of Ravel (Steffen Peters ride) that might have bought him."


----------



## Farrieress (29 September 2010)

I think if it were true there would be a massive influx of messages,  it was anounced that he would stay on to breed  so the speaker may have miss spoken ....... hopefully!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 September 2010)

Poor Edward; he was obviously struggling to keep it together before the medals ceremony. That poor guy, my heart goes out to hiim. What a wonderful partnership he's had with that horse, and he's only 10 so the best is still to come. He's worked so hard to achieve that partnership, and now this bombshell. One wonders how he'll go for someone else though. How heartbreaking. Echo what on earth are the dutch team thinking of?


----------



## sakura (29 September 2010)

I so hope he's just there short term for breeding purposes, what a waste that would be otherwise


----------



## Bosworth (29 September 2010)

look on the front page of HHO it states that Edward Gal denies Totilas has been sold. 
What is going on?


----------



## zefragile (30 September 2010)

The commentator really should not have said that unless they knew it was true.


----------



## PippiPony (30 September 2010)

Same rumou went round after Windsor Europeans.  The owbners then said he would not come up for sale.
I imagine they will make an announcement one way or tother later today.


----------



## thinlizzy (30 September 2010)

If he has, its all down to money at end of the day and you never know he might have a health issue if retiring early ?


----------



## Tempi (30 September 2010)

Totilas is NOT sold! Its the same old rumour again....

http://www.eurodressage.com/equestr...special-gold-no-gamble-edward-gal-and-totilas


----------



## Over2You (30 September 2010)

Blooming commentators!! Why can they not get their facts straight?? Announcing something like this without even having it confirmed is very unprofessional. They had better apologize for this gargantuan mistake!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (30 September 2010)

Thankyou Tempi!  So glad I read this thread, had been worrying all might about it.  Totilas is such a wonderfull horse it would be awfull if he got sold off into obscurity and Edward has done such an amazing job with him, he deserves to keep the ride.


----------



## pinktiger (30 September 2010)

so he isnt sold?????  i totally believed the commentator when he said something along the lines of ' totilas sold and will be staying in the USA'  Duh!!!!!


----------

